# Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen



## Blauortsand (20. März 2006)

Am 18.03.2006 fand das 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen ausgerichtet von DS Angelsport und Förde Guiding statt.
Um 8.30h fanden sich 48 Teilnehmer in Sonderhav ein und 4 Nachzügler folgten später noch womit dann 52 Teilnehmer gemeldet waren.
Das Startgeld je nach Geldbeutel wurde gespendet an Kystefiskers.de einem verein der sich mit Renaturisierungmaßnahmen von Aufstiegsgewässern beschäftigt gespendet.
Für die Anschaffung eines Analysekoffers sind so 465,-€ zusammengekommen die den Teilnehmenden Mitgliedern dann am Abend überreicht wurden!
Alle Teilnehmer bekamen als Begrüssungsgeschenk eine Köderbox mit einem Snapsblinker von Dirk Sennholz übberreicht.

Um ca. 9.00h wurde ein Gruppenfoto geschossen und die inzwischen endgültig unruhig gewordenen Angler teilten sich auf in kleine Gruppen oder zogen auf eigene Faust los.
Ein paar Einheimische und erfahrene Angler boten den zum Teil weit angereisten Anglern geführte Gruppen und gaben dann Tipps und Hilfe im Revier!
Es gab eine Truppe Fliegenfischer welche auch gleichzeitig die Größte Truppe stellte weiterhin gab es mehrere Spinnfischertruppen die meist zwischen 2 und 6 Personen stark waren und auch eine Bellybootgruppe sowie 3 Boote.
Gefischt wurde auf deutscher und dänischer Seite der Flensburger Förde, auf Als, der Apenrader Bucht und der Genner Bucht.

Die Bedingungen machten die Fischerei nicht einfach nach mehreren Wochen Nordost mit Minusgraden bis 15° Minus Nachts und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt Tagsüber erwischten wir mit dem Tag des Treffens einen Wetterwechsel mit Ententeich und drehenden seichten Winden, Sonnenschein und Wassertiefstand!
Keine wirklich guten Bedingungen also aber es wurde alles probiert und das Beste war dann, dass dieser Wetterumschwung dann jedenfalls die Temperaturen deutlich in die Plusgrade brachte und so das Angeln sich temperaturtechnisch sehr angenehm gestaltete.

Abends sammelte sich das Gros der Angler wieder in Sonderhav und alle erwarteten gesannt auf die Ergebnisse der anderen Trupps.
Anscheinend hat den Fischen dieser Wetterwechsel und die seichten Bedingungen auf die Beißlaune geschlagen und ihnen das Maul dichtgenagelt. Bisse gab es wenige und diese kamen sehr Spitz und einige Fische gingen verloren wobei wohl auch nach Erzählungen 2-3 bessere sich im Drill verabschiedeten! Insgesamt konnten vom Ufer aus 21 Forellen gelandet werden darunter eine Steelhead zwischen 50 und 55cm die aber Abends nicht zum bestaunen gebracht wurde und somit war dann der Größte Fisch eine 51er blanke Meerforelle. Die Bootsangler konnten lediglich ein handvoll Dorsche überzeugen! Kurioserweise wurde noch ein Aal gekeschert von 70cm der an Eric vorbeischwamm der durfte dann auch weiter seine Runde ziehen!

Diese doch eher mauen Ergebnisse verkrafteten alle Teilnehmer sehr gut die Rückmeldungen aus den einzelnen Gruppen waren sehr positiv und man hatte wohl überall viel Spass gehabt.
Um 19.00h wurden dann noch 30 Verbliebenen auf die große Ochseninsel verschifft dort gab es noch einen geselligen Abend mit ordentlich was für die leeren Mägen was zum runterspülen und dann noch eine kleine Filmpremiere von Aufnahmen des letzten Jahres!
Dort bekam auch der Fänger des schönsten Fisches eine Fliegenrute der Firma Echo in der Schnurklasse 8 gespendet von Stuart sowie eine dazupassende Rolle von Okuma und eine Flugschnur gespendet von DS Angelsport!

Ich persönlich hatte viel Spass an dem Treffen und hoffe, dass auch die anderen Teilnehmer dieses so erlebt haben! Mein Dank noch mal an alle Helfer die das Treffen unterstützt haben, an das Team der Ochseninsel die uns dort einen gemütlichen Abend haben erleben lassen, für die gespendeten Preise und nicht zu guter letzt an alle Teilnehmer die trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen nicht die gute Laune verloren haben!

Das ganze wird natürlich wiederholt!
Grüße noch mal an alle

Jelle Holm#h


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schöner Bericht Jelle. Vielen Dank dafür.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Den ich hoffentlich (inkl. vieler Fotos) auch fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekomme???


----------



## Blauortsand (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Den ich hoffentlich (inkl. vieler Fotos) auch fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekomme???




Kannste haben Thomas - ich hoffe ich kriege noch ein paar Bilders via E- Mail zugeschickt von den anderen Gruppen!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Seehr gut))


----------



## DS-Angelsport (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jelle,

toller Bericht und prima Foto´s.

Das Wetter hat ja zum Glück seine bessere Seite gezeigt.
Wir von DS Angelsport-Center hoffen, das Ihr Spass hattet und nette Leute
kennenlernen durftet.

Allen Boardies weiterhin viel Petri Heil !!

Gruß

DS Angelsport - Center

www.meerforellenblinker.de

Ochsenweg 72-74
24941 Flensburg - Weiche
Tel. 0461/91514


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

super bericht jelle!!!!!!!
freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.....


----------



## havkat (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jelle!

Naja, 21 Fische bei den Bedingungen ist nicht ganz schlecht.

Bei günstiger Wetter/Wasserlage hätte das durchaus ein denkwürdiger Tag werden können.


----------



## Laggo (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

War ein absolut goiles Wochenende, es gab mal wieder jede Menge zu lachen und sogar n leichten Sonnenbrand#h 
Schöne Grüße an alle die Samstagabend noch nach Hause mußten, das 2. Bild ist von Sonntagmorgen#6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Pikepauly (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Es war ein toller Saisonstart.
Herzlichen Dank an alle die sich damit Arbeit und Mühe gemacht haben.
Vor allem an Stefan der nachdem sich die Kollegen versenkt hatten, mit mir quasi ein kostenloses Einzelguiding gemacht hat. 

Die Steelhead Forelle war übrigens genau 53 cm lang.


Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

schließe mich allen an !
war ein schönes Event und der Tag auf See war der Hammer bei dem Wetter ....
meine 3 schönen Dorsche ließen das fehlende Silber verschmerzen ...
*klick *:m 
bin nächstes mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei ....
@ Jelle - schickst mir mal bitte das Gruppenfoto vorm Wasser in groß an HD4ever@web.de thx


----------



## DerDuke (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Toller Bericht Jelle, muss eine super Veranstaltung gewesen sein. #6 

@Laggo: Super Fisch! Wer hat dir die Mefo denn gefangen?  :q


----------



## dat_geit (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

*Das Treffen und der Tag danach*

Tja, Fangberichte gehören ab sofort wohl auch zu etwas, an das ich mich gewöhnen könnte. 

Doch nun der Reihe nach. 

Nach dem wirklich tollen Tag und sehr vielen lustigen Gesprächen am Samstag, haute ich mich noch leicht benebelt am Samstag Abend in meine unweit der Inseln angemietete Koje. 

Von da an ging fast alles schief.........ja, Detelf, ich habe meine Ersatzspulen nicht mehr gefunden........nicht nur das......... 

Am Sonntag morgen schreckt ich plötzlich aus meinem oliven Schlafsack hoch und sah mich unter Vogelgezwitscher im hellsten Licht des neuen Morgen wieder. 
Verdammt wie spät ist es??? Wie schon fast 07.00 Uhr......!!!!????? 
Warum hat mein Handy nicht geweckt???? Ja Klasse, Akku leer, nichts Wecker nichts Telefon um Laggo und Skorpion zu erreichen.......... 

So ein sch*******, rein in die Klamotten, ab ins Auto und schnell zum Strand, wo ich die beiden schon vermutete. 

Schon vom weiten sah ich ein Auto und zwei Gestalten in ihren seltsamen Gewändern........da mußten sie sein und sie waren es auch. 
Wollte gerade ein freundliches Hallo loswerden, als Martin mir entgegenhetzte mit den Worten "Hab keine Zeit mich lange mit dir zu unterhalten ,die Trutten sind da.......!" 

Äh ja, wie jetzt guten morgen und so erst einmal oder wat???? 
Na ja man ist schließlich auch Angler und so.....grübel, grübel....... 

Also rein in die Büx und schnell ins Wasser, denn wer zu spät kommt, den bestrafen die ......genau die Trutten......... 

So sahen wir sie und lange war das auch alles, bis Laggo endlich den Bann brach. 
Eine schöne silberne entschädigte für die vielen Tage, in denen wir verzweifelten(wie konnte ich ihm das doch nachfühlen). 

wir gratulierten und entschieden nach guten alten dänischen Gesetz den Spot vom Fänger zu übernehmen. 
Sie waren noch da und wir ackerten und durchpflügten die wogenden Fluten (na ja so ähnlich sah das vermutlich aus). 

Dann plötzlich sah ich wieder eine steigen. Aber das war einfach zu dicht am Ufer und überhaupt und egal und nu aber mal dahin mit dem Salty. 

Der flog fast auf die Steine am Ufer und war auch viel zu kurz, während ich noch grübelte und tausende von gelesenen Seiten über den fang von Meerforellen rekapitulierte geschah entgegen aller Lehrbuchmethoden das unglaubliche. 

Es rupfte am anderen Ende der Schnur, die nur noch die Hälfte der Spule bedeckte und meine Einzige noch dazu war, denn die Ersatzspulen liegen jetzt an irgendeinem Strand in DK oder D. 

Ich spürte, dass das keine Hänger sein konnte, weil urplötzlich die Rutenspitze anging zu zittern. 
Ungläubig schaute ich zu Martin und meldete etwas noch ungläubiger Fischkontakt zu haben. 

Wenn ich hier mal knapp einwerfen darf, dass ich bisher mindestens 8000-10000 Wurf und fast genau so viele Stunden am Wasser verbracht habe, nach allen Regeln der Kunst an den besten Stränden der Welt versucht hatte mein Glück einzulösen, so war des doch unglaublich unter welchen Umständen sich der folgende Drill entwickelte. 

Ich wurde völlig überrascht, war ich doch niemals davon ausgegangen, das es ausgerechnet jetzt passieren würde. 
Viel Zeit darüber nachzudenken, was alles schief gehen konnte hatte ich nicht, denn dieser silbernen Schatz wollte sich nicht so leicht geschlagen geben. 

Ich bekam einen Vorgeschmack auf schweiß gebadete Nächte, in denen man noch den Verlust seiner sicher geglaubten Beute durchleben darf. 

Der gesamte Drill wurde von Martin gefilmt und auch kommentiert. 
Danke, dass du dabei warst, denn ansonsten hätte ich wohl nen Schwächeanfall erlebt. 

Einige Sprünge und Fluchten später .....ich wartete immer noch auf Kescherunterstützung, wurde mir klar, ich muss das Teil vom Rücken lösen und mir selber helfen (dafür bin ich sooooooooo dankbar, denn wie sollte man es sondt lernen). 

Es ist leichter gesagt, wie es getan war. Irgendwann hatte ich es geschafft und sie über den Kescherrand geschubst. 
Man war ich.......wie war mir da eigentlich?????? Nee. ich konnte das noch nicht richtig fassen und das breite Grinsen kam erst Stunden später, als ich auf der Autobahn Richtung Süden war und überlegte wohin ich die hunderte von SMS und Mails schreiben sollte, die von diesem Erlebnis kündeten. 

Es blieb vorerst dabei und endete mit dem Versuch ein Teil meiner Begeisterung auf meine Frau zu übertragen, die jetzt vielleicht hofft, dass einiges zu Hause wieder normaler wird (dachte ich vorher auch, aber nu!!!!!?????). 

Ihr kennt das, es ist wird nur noch schlimmer. 

Es war eine blitzeblanke 47er. Verdammt schön und für mich in diesem Augenblick der schönste Fisch der Welt (bleibt das bei allen Weiteren so????) . 

Ausserdem war er in Dänemark gefangen und das freute mich noch viel mehr, hatte ich dort nicht die meiste Zeit verbracht. 

Ob ich es verdient hatte oder würdig genug war dieses Geschenk von Petrus zu Empfangen weiß ich nicht, aber es muss wohl so gewesen sein. 
Es blieb an diesem Tag bei der schönsten Meerforelle der Welt und ich glaube nicht gerade Erstaunen zu erzielen, wenn ich verrate, dass es kein Problem war mit einer nach Hause zu fahren. 

Vielen Dank Skorpion und Laggo, dass ihr mich diesen Tag begleitet habt und wir so viel Spaß hatten. 
Wir sehen uns am Wasser. 

Danke auch an das DS-Team, denn von dort stammt der Köder und vor allem an Jelle, ohne den ich da niemals gefischt hätte (Insider, dein Kommentar zu diesem Strand am Morgen des Treffens. Du hattest ja so was von Recht, wenn es denn ernst gemeint war!!!????) 

Was für ein Ende, dieses so tollen Ausfluges (schöne Gegend, hab ich tausend mal gesagt, als ich ohen Fisch blieb, schönes Wetter siehe links....blablabla....alles schön bis zu diesem Morgen, da wurde der Horizont silbern und ein Tag unvergesslich.......). 

Sorry, das war jetzt wohl ein bischen lang oder????? 

Fotos sind bei Martin und sogar ein Video vom Drill gibt es (Was kann ein Angler mehr im Angelhimmel erwarten?????). 


Andreas


----------



## Skorpion (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Auch von mir noch mal ein DANKE AN DIE ORGANISATOREN #6 Alles hat perfekt geklappt. 
Es war ein super Treffen. Wir hatten gutes Wetter  und jede Menge Spaß zusammen. Die Filmvorführung war ne glatte eins:m  Freue mich schon auf 2007.

Am Samstag lief bei uns nicht viel mit Fisch. Ich hatte eine dran, die sich aber gleich wieder verabschiedet hat. Den Rest des Tages gabs kein Kontakt mehr. 
Am Sonntag sah die Sache anders aus. Es gab mehrere Bisse,  leider waren diese sehr vorsichtig. Ich habe den Zicken alles angeboten was die  Fliegnbox  her gab am Ende ohne Erfolg.#t 
Laggo und dat geit hatten  mehr Glück. Petri zu euren Fischen Jungs#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

genial Andreas #6 
sauber geschrieben und total nachvollziehbar, was da so in Dir abgegangen ist 

Gratulation......

auch an Laggo.......obwohl.......|kopfkrat 

das mit dem angehängt, oder geschenkt |supergri 

Fein gemacht.......

@ alle Teilnehmer

hört sich nach verdammt viel Spaß an #6


----------



## Skorpion (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, dass du dabei warst, denn ansonsten hätte ich wohl nen Schwächeanfall erlebt.


Gerne gemacht Andreas
Es hat echt Spaß gemacht dir beim Drill zu zusehen. Du bist erstaunlich ruhig geblieben#6 hätte ich nie gedacht  Gut gemacht, kann ich da nur sagen.
Petri zum schönen Fisch:m

Und hier ist sie, deine....na du weisst schon #6 

http://img293.*ih.us/img293/3619/mefovondatgeit9py.jpg


----------



## Fastroller (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@dat geit

herzliches Petri und Danke für Deinen SUPER - Bericht ! Da geht einem doch beim lesen das Herz auf.

Prima !!!!!


----------



## dat_geit (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Fastroller

Das hatten wir dir versprochen. Und die Saison beginnt erst.
Ich hoffe du stößt bei Gelegenheit dazu.
Würde mich freuen.

Das nächste Groß-Event ist der BB-Cup für mich, denn am Tag der Mefo bin ich leider 100erte von km von der Küste entfernt auf einem Lehrgang.

Aber bald ist April.#6


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Glückwunsch auch von mir für die blitzblanke #6  :m 
hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder am Wasser ....


----------



## dat_geit (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Danke dir Jörch.
Wir müssen ja noch mal zusammen los.
Aber jetzt will ich hier nicht den Thread mit meinem Fang kaputt machen.
Sollte nur zeigen, dass so ein Treffen mehr ist, wie nur wegen ein paar Preisen um die Wette zu fischen.
Das war ein echtes Event mit Vor- und Nachlauf.#6 

Und nu mache ich endlich Schluß mit Off-Topic, sonst gibt das bestimmt Meckers.:q


----------



## goeddoek (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mööööööönsch, Andreas #6 

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil und |schild-g  Da siehst Du, " dat geit" :m :q


----------



## goeddoek (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jelle!
> 
> Naja, 21 Fische bei den Bedingungen ist nicht ganz schlecht.
> 
> Bei günstiger Wetter/Wasserlage hätte das durchaus ein denkwürdiger Tag werden können.




Dat meen ick ook, Jelle. Ist doch für das Wetter bisher ein tolles Ergebnis #6 

Allen Fängern meinen Glückwunsch !

Na, ja - wer den 4ten Platz der R&R-Meerforellen Top Ten 2005 belegt, ist da wohl etwas anspruchsvoller  :q  Oder ist das dein Namensvetter |kopfkrat 

Wenn nicht, Jelle |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g  von mir.


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Na, ja - wer den 4ten Platz der R&R-Meerforellen Top Ten 2005 belegt, isz da wohl etwas anspruchsvoller   Oder ist das dein Namensvetter



Die zählt nicht - war ja abgeschleppt!


----------



## detlefb (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Petri Heil Andreas, 

siehst du da geit immer was|supergri #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Moin , 
Glückwunsch Andy , am 2.4 bin ich dran bei Stephan :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Tüdel (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nach den Berichten von Jelle und dat_geit trau ich mich gar nicht mehr, hier groß abzusabbeln ...
Vielen Dank an euch Beide und Jelle auch nochmal Dank für die gute Orga und das Guiding am Samstag. Nicht zu vergessen HD4ever und dem Maler aus Bielefeld - wir haben uns einander nicht vorgestellt, war also ein Blind-Date - für die hitch hikes zu danken.

Last but not least danke ich Petrus für die beiden kleinen Trutten die ich landen konnte und entschuldige mich für die eine, die ich im Auge gehakt hatte ... s*** happens.

anbei noch ein paar Bildchen aus meinem Handy - leider mit grotten Auflösung.

In Reihenfolge: Der zuletzt befischte Standabschnitt, Jelle im Belly, die unglückliche Trutte (in SH wäre sie maßig gewesen)

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## SEKT444 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi Andreas,

was für ein Bericht #6 einfach klasse


----------



## detlefb (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> ......die unglückliche Trutte (in SH wäre sie maßig gewesen)
> Gruß Tüdel



Auch im kleinem Königreich war sie maßig.
Denn auch dort ist das MM für Meerforelle 40cm. So be happy#h


----------



## HD4ever (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hätte gedacht hier gibts ein paar mehr postings / pics .... #c
waren ja schließlich über 50 boardies auf Mefo Jagd .... |kopfkrat
na ja, mag wohl an der dürftigen Ausbeute gelegen haben ......


----------



## Fyggi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

HD4ever



> na ja, mag wohl an der dürftigen Ausbeute gelegen haben .....



Da war wohl mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken 

Ich kann mich an ähnliche Events erinnern (Tag der Meerforelle, ja ich weiß, ich natürlich nicht direkt vergleichbar!) wo mehr Angler viel weniger Meerforellen gefangen haben. 
Und bei knapp 50 Anglern 21 Mefo`s (wenn ich nicht irre), ist doch sooooo schlecht nun wirklich nicht|wavey: 

Mark

PS: Aber als einer der zwangsbedingt daheimgebliebenen würde mich da ein oder andere Posting mehr natürlich auch interessieren


----------



## Rausreißer (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nun,  etwas verspätet,  #t 
aber nun auch noch 2 Pics der Fly-Fraktion.
Wie man sieht war es ein ordentlicher Haufen.
Danke an den Hamburger (der da grade auch mit einer Truppe vor Ort war) für dieses Foto :m 







Die Frage nach der richtigen Fliege vor Ort könnten wir leider auch nicht lösen.
Aber der Fun war auf unserer Seite.







Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal.... 


Gernot #h


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

schönes Foddo ! #6
genau - nächstes mal schaun wir weiter ! :m


----------



## goeddoek (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Gernot > schönes Foto. Und so, wie Ihr da alle um die Wette strahlt, muss es ja prima gewesen sein.
Wär auch gern dabeigewesen. Ging nich - macht nix. Näxtes Mal


----------



## Pikepauly (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo!

Hab da noch mal ne Frage!  

Hätte ich eigentlich mit der 53 er Steelhead die Fliegenrute gewonnwen, wenn ich abends Zeit gehabt hätte zur Veranstaltung zu kommen?

Oder waren da nur Meerforellen in der Wertung?


Gruss!

Pikepauly


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich eigentlich mit der 53 er Steelhead die Fliegenrute gewonnwen, wenn ich abends Zeit gehabt hätte zur Veranstaltung zu kommen?



Da warten wir besser auf Jelles Anwort.... aber ich glaube du hättest gute Chancen gehabt.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege, will ich das vieleicht gar nicht wissen?

Obwohl doch! Augen zu und durch. Wo ich doch schon lange mit der Idee spiele mit dem Flifi zu starten und etwas vor der Anfangsinvestition zurückschrecke.

GRRRR. Hab ich selber Schuld.


Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Blauortsand (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bericht 2.Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Pikepauly

Hättest Du gewonnen und noch eine Rolle und eine Flugschnur aber Pech gehabt bist ja nicht mehr aufgekreutzt - passiert dir wahrscheinlich so nicht noch einmal!?!


----------

